# My critical review about M3 got deleted on Shoptemp.



## Clookster (Oct 11, 2010)

I wrote a critical review about the M3i Zero at Shoptemp, and it was online for about a month.

But it obviously got deleted, but the others are still there ("Great Flashcard", "Awesome Card...").

Basically I wrote that Sakura is just a modified version of Moonshell, European ROMs aren't really supported (still no fixes for major blockbuster games since two firmware updates) and the firmware is as attractive as the DSTT firmware.

So why got my review deleted? 

Are only "good" reviews allowed ("The best card out there")? 

You can see at the forum that almost nobody supports M3 anymore - for a reason!


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2010)

calm down, if it was online before there's no reason they'd delete it.
unless some staffer went through the reviews and judged that your review was NOT a review (you'd be surprised at how many people post crap) then maybe they removed it.
i'll look into it and see what happened...

the M3 is not great anyway and everyone knows it...


edit: i dont know which one is yours but there are at least 4 negative reviews on the M3 page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stop smoking weed


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess that the M3 team didn't like the review and told shoptemp to take it down.
I reckon it should stay up cause people need to know the truth and this just makes shoptemp seem like they rip people off.


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I guess that the M3 team didn't like the review and told shoptemp to take it down.
> I reckon it should stay up cause people need to know the truth and this just makes shoptemp seem like they rip people off.


thats completely stupid and untrue.
there are 4 negative reviews on the M3 product so get your facts straight...


----------

